# Masterchef spoof



## mcdonagh47 (Jul 2, 2011)

here's the latest masterchef spoof ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjckqAU8IkM


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2011)

Haha! Loved the montage of 'dishes' as they were announcing the winner!


----------

